# MF 35 wont turn over



## renegaid (Nov 8, 2016)

Was running beautifully! turned it off in the field. Came back and she wont turn over. when I turn the ignition switch on, it looks like the gauges only power up about 1/2 way. then, when I push the starter button, the gauges drop completely like something is sucking all the juice out or i have a direct short somewhere. I can bypass the solenoid and it does turn the starter and engine over, but will not start because the electrical system has no juice! 

maybe the ignition switch? Maybe a bad ground? please help, hate leaving her out in the field all alone..

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello renegaid, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have a dead battery. Take your battery to an auto parts store and have it load tested. 

Clean the battery posts and connectors. Also the ground connection.


----------



## renegaid (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks BigT. the battery is fine as are the terminals. I stated that I bypassed the solenoid and the engine does turn over, but will not start. again I assume it may be related to the solenoid or push button.. any experience with the "button" starter going bad?


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Renegaid,
When you jumped the solenoid, did you leave the ignition switch in the start position?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Is this a gasser of diesel?


----------

